# CTS Prototypes - OH MY!!



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

I've spent a couple of days test casting the new CTS prototypes and all I can say is WOW!! In fact, Rolland Johnson and I just came off the field. Casts were consistently in the 475 - 500 foot range casting 8, 10 and 12 ounce lead. Rolland hit several casts over 500 with 8 ounces and was knocking on the door with a 10. And 12 ounces - 475 feet!! Jeez! I managed to hit about 480 consistently with the 5-8 - about 30 feet longer than comparable casts with my fusion today.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice stuff Huh!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Whoops!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CTS makes very, very nice blanks.

But I've heard just the opposite about their business practices.

Many of the production builders who use CTS in the United States are dumping them for more reliable manufacturers.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Really!!!! Do Tell


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Can't say I have any personal knowlege about dealing with CTS directly.

I do know the blanks are incredible, and should be available within a few weeks.

I have a prototype blank also (5-8) and it is fantastic. (I've already addressed that in my earlier thread, so will continue to update on that thread.)

I'd be curious to know more NJ, if your willing to share any details feel free to pm me.


:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I got a chance to cast the CTS 5-8 today. To me it kinda felt like my ballistic. I only got a chance to cast it for about 15-20 minutes, and couldn't get my timing down. I will say the rod is very very light. It seems to have a lot of promise. It takes me time to get accustom to roads the load differently....


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Demonfish Casting 8-12oz CTS*


----------



## fido dido (Dec 12, 2007)

*Can anybody that have this CTS Rod pls post some full picture of it.

Love to see the rod.... Thanks.*


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

There's nothing to see right now. It's just a blank. Guides are taped on at the moment. The blank isn't even the final color (don't know what that will be) Fishsticks should be able to tell you that though.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*What are the difference in these...*

and the already out there CTS Makoi Blanks?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> and the already out there CTS Makoi Blanks?


I don't know the specifics,but was told these new blanks are a new design, and should be priced less than the Makoi series.

The reason for sending the prototypes out early was to get feedback on design, prior to going forward with a larger production run.

Talked to my supplier today, and the first run has been ordered, but I still have not been able to get a price list. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I can't speak for CTS's business practices but I can speak for ********** and they are a class act. I got to see the blanks at the shop and was very impressed. Very very powerful (as best as I can tell without casting it) and very light. The finish on the rods was the best that I have seen on a surf rod. Tom


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fido dido said:


> *Can anybody that have this CTS Rod pls post some full picture of it.
> 
> Love to see the rod.... Thanks.*


I'm working on building up the one I have. It wil be a week or two before I have any pics ready to post, but will let you know when I do. And as Scott stated, the color for the blanks has not been chosen yet, but will be soon.


----------



## fido dido (Dec 12, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> I'm working on building up the one I have. It wil be a week or two before I have any pics ready to post, but will let you know when I do. And as Scott stated, the color for the blanks has not been chosen yet, but will be soon.




Thanks Surf Cat,

Not a problem on e color... just wanter to see hows the 3pcs look like cause iam considering this rod too.


----------

